# Rocket? slip fitter borken



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Go to contractortalk.com and sign up with the plumbers. If it's your own pic, you need to upload it to a site like photobucket and then post a link to it, but i think you have to have a minimum amount of posts or have a background check done by a MOD to post pics.

see ya.


----------



## ummagumma (Jul 24, 2014)

3xdad said:


> Go to contractortalk.com and sign up with the plumbers. If it's your own pic, you need to upload it to a site like photobucket and then post a link to it, but i think you have to have a minimum amount of posts or have a background check done by a MOD to post pics.
> 
> see ya.


The fitting is an electrical conduit serving a flood light for signs. I am a plumber and we don't use these kind of fittings. Therefore I signed up here to get the advice knowledge of electricians. I thought that:001_huh: made sense.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

In the quick reply at the bottom, click "Go Advanced", when it switches to advanced, scroll down below "submit reply" and there's a button "Manage Attachments", that will pop up a window so you can upload your photo.


----------



## ummagumma (Jul 24, 2014)

*here it is*









Thanx Funkslammer


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

No problem!

Even with a picture, I still have no idea what that is. :laughing:

Somebody here will know, though.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there's a company that makes "Rocket Posts" for landscape lighting. I don't recognize the escutcheon, though.

I believe the manufacturer is a division of Philips called Hadco

http://www.hadco.com/Hadco/Public/SearchVisual.aspx?FamId=16


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

ummagumma said:


> The fitting is an electrical conduit serving a flood light for signs. I am a plumber and we don't use these kind of fittings. Therefore I signed up here to get the advice knowledge of electricians. I thought that:001_huh: made sense.


What makes sense is you call an electrician. Why do you want to do all the work.

To pay you back I'm going to replace a toilet this morning. That's $1500 bucks you plumbers won't ever see.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're a plumber. Just change out a chitter and you have made enough money to own an electrician for a day. Electricians don't know how to make money; plumbers do  .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Replacing it with an identical piece will simply give the landscapers another one to break off.

It's time to redesign the installation from scratch to make it mower-proof.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ummagumma said:


> View attachment 37781
> 
> 
> Thanx Funkslammer


It looks broken to me!:whistling2:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I would think that any manufacturer's product would work there.

RAB R5/R7


----------



## ummagumma (Jul 24, 2014)

I see electricians have almost as much playful ridicule, jive & snidery as plumbers.

But I thank you all at least for the entertainment, especially wildleg for the link. It got me to the Hadco Rocket-Post item which I believe is the exact replacement. They don't sell just the cap-fitter but the entire post is not so much. 

The other manufacturers of cap-fitters look good too, but the diameters of the posts seem to be proprietary. This little task is for my accountant, who barters with his clients. It seems I am more reliable a client than his electricians :laughing:

I'm sure you guys can understand all this, an understanding which for some, didn't withstand the temptation to rattle in posts about tradesman status competitions, rather we launched into union trade caste protocols about qualifications and national economies, rivalries like Army/Navy, to apply to this stinkin little job? LOL


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Theres no turds in that pipe, just wires! Oops wrong one. LOL


----------

